# surfside beach: friday



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Today the surf looks great , last night about 7 or 8, the good water came in and it looked great, i watched rf1970 fish and he only picked up a few sharks and whiting on live shrimp. this morning i was a little late, i hit the water at 6:35 am , rf1970 already in the water, he had a nice whiting, on live shrimp and he also caught a few dink trout, 3 i believe. I used my fly rod, and on a shrimp pattern, picked up a very nice pompano, he went to the cooler and will be dinner tonight. I will be targeting pompano tonight, last time i fished for them i caught 13 and all were nice size. they should be back......they actually fight better than specks, and taste better too. the water looks great, and the wind was light but blowing, i would not hesitate, to fish today all day....but, of coarse like the rest of you i am sitting at my desk putting bad guys in jail for the weekend........i will somewhat check on the site over the weekend, but, for the most part i dont post up on weekends, from what i hear i the surf will be ok all weekend pending the weather. I feels like the summer pattern is here, high tide in the morn, low at night, and fish both times . Take advantage of the great conditions as we never know how long there going to last.....Lately for bait guys the mullet and shrimp have been working. for all you artie guys in the gin clear water, i would not hesitate getting out the lures that you bought in december, for this summer. Have a great weekend, be safe, wear sunscreen, and remember, HELP OUT EACH OTHER IF THE SITUATION ARISES...........
SSP.....


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

Great report, great advice!
Enjoy your weekend...


----------



## POPPA SKEET (Apr 3, 2008)

*conditions*

how is the jellyfish population at surfside


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thank you! I feel better now even if the forecast calls for SW winds now..


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

I love pompano, but I've never been able to catch more than 2 or 3, usually with small shrimp. How exactly are you going to target them?

Thanks for the report!

RF


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

I've never caught more than 1 pompano at a time, always on live shrimp. I'd love to hear some tips.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

We will be down at Surfside this weekend. I can't wait until I get off work.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

NO JELLYFISH THE PAST 48 HOURS. AND POMPANO I USE A SMALL CRAZY CHARLIE, OR A SMALL CLOUSER , AND FISH STRUCTURE IN THE SURF.........THEY ARE ALL OVER IT DOZENS OF POMPANO, LAST TIME I COULD NOT PUT A FLY OUT THERE WITHOUT CATCHING A NICE POMPANO IN ABOUT 10 SECONDS...CLEAR WATER.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

POPPA SKEET said:


> how is the jellyfish population at surfside


I saw only one yesterday and it was a small one. I did see a lot of dead crabs. I am wondering if they died after spawning.


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

SSP, really nice getting to meet you yesterday and thanks for the tips. even though the fish weren't wanting to cooperate I still had a great time fishing with my dad and son. beats working any day! we'll be back!


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks again for the great reports. I will be taking the Carolina Skiff out again Saturday morning for another try at the beachfront from the boat. We hope to get at least a good half day of fishing before those stray thunder boomers roll in.

I love Pompano... We used to catch them by peeling a fresh dead shrimp and threading it on a single hook.... They are some good eating.

Have a great weekend...


----------



## DrewB25 (Nov 15, 2006)

What are the length/bag limits for pompano?


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

Checked TP&W Saltwater Bag Limits and didn't see any listing so I would assume no limits or size requirements are in place.....


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

As long is the limit for pompano is more than 1 per year, I'm safe.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

I DONT KNOW IF ANY LIMITS FOR POMPANO........DOES ANYONE HAVE THE REGS INFRONT OF THEM.?


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

No bag limit, no size limit.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

BY THE WAY , JUST GOT A REPORT FROM RF1970 , THAT TROUT ON BITING , RIGHT NOW, AT THE PIER, AT SURFSIDE. IT WAS WALL TO WALL PEOPLE AT NOON. BUT , WHO CARES ACCORDING TO HIM THEY ALL WERE CATCHING TROUT, KEEPERS. I THINK HE HAD 5 OR 6 ON HIS STRINGER ALREADY.


----------



## tilkomatic81 (Jun 14, 2008)

I was out this morning tossing lures also... water looked great, little wind but didnt catch much. Threw the cast net a few times and pulled in some shrimp, mullet and a perch or 2, but the fishing was just hard. Who knows I may have had better luck if I could have stayed longer, but I had to be in arounr 9:30 for a teleconference for work  Work seems to always get in the way ...


----------



## safetexas (Jun 27, 2006)

hey ssp 
thanx for the info ,look for wife kiddo and me in a 169 ranger running the surf .great reading from your reports


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Was on the beach couple of hundred yards past the old pier this morning at 6:15. It was turned on in the first gut with schoolies and a lot of activity in the second...but no bites. Tried everything in the box till I hit on the MirroMinnow-clear/luminescent. Then caught 15 in about 45 minutes. They really liked that little lure. Kept 3. Stopped so I went to Christmas...nothing. Then back to beach at access 5. Water was muddying up some but tried it cause of bird activity...nothing. Back in Houston for lunch.

If the wind shifts to SE, trout are gonna be hot on the beach...they are there. 

ntd


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

MirroMinnow-clear/luminescent? Don't think I've seen that color before. Don't reckon you have access to a camera and your lure to post a quick pic do you.

Congrats on the catch by the way.


----------



## Wade_Newb (May 9, 2008)

surfsideperson said:


> BY THE WAY , JUST GOT A REPORT FROM RF1970 , THAT TROUT ON BITING , RIGHT NOW, AT THE PIER, AT SURFSIDE. IT WAS WALL TO WALL PEOPLE AT NOON. BUT , WHO CARES ACCORDING TO HIM THEY ALL WERE CATCHING TROUT, KEEPERS. I THINK HE HAD 5 OR 6 ON HIS STRINGER ALREADY.


Thanks for the heads up!!

I know where the jetties are, was planning on going down after work, but where is the pier?


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Hendu3270 said:


> MirroMinnow-clear/luminescent? Don't think I've seen that color before. Don't reckon you have access to a camera and your lure to post a quick pic do you.
> 
> Congrats on the catch by the way.


Sounds to me like this.
http://www.mirrolure.com/lumo/index.html


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

plhsurfer said:


> Sounds to me like this.
> http://www.mirrolure.com/lumo/index.html


I just looked at their site as well and that's the only one I can see that sounds like what he's talking about. We went out in the surf yesterday morning and the conditions were very similar to what notthatdeep said but all I could catch were a few undersize specks on a Gulp under a popping cork. They just didn't want anything we threw at them. Looks like tomorrow we'll be back out there do it again.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here it is.

http://www.mirrolure.com/lumo/19mr.html


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

surfsideperson]BY THE WAY , JUST GOT A REPORT FROM RF1970 , THAT TROUT ON BITING , RIGHT NOW, AT THE PIER, AT SURFSIDE. IT WAS WALL TO WALL PEOPLE AT NOON. BUT , WHO CARES ACCORDING TO HIM THEY ALL WERE CATCHING TROUT, KEEPERS. I THINK HE HAD 5 OR 6 ON HIS STRINGER ALREADY.

Where is the pier located at Surfside? The one I was thinking of on the beach was destroyed. Did they replace it?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

jenkins1200 said:


> surfsideperson]BY THE WAY , JUST GOT A REPORT FROM RF1970 , THAT TROUT ON BITING , RIGHT NOW, AT THE PIER, AT SURFSIDE. IT WAS WALL TO WALL PEOPLE AT NOON. BUT , WHO CARES ACCORDING TO HIM THEY ALL WERE CATCHING TROUT, KEEPERS. I THINK HE HAD 5 OR 6 ON HIS STRINGER ALREADY.
> 
> Where is the pier located at Surfside? The one I was thinking of on the beach was destroyed. Did they replace it?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Either talking about the San Luis Pass pier or fishing the surf at the old Surfside pier location I would imagine. The pilings are still running out into the surf creating structure if I'm not mistakin. I usually blow right by that spot on Bluewater Highway to get closer to the pass.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

yes the old sams pier.....heavily fished....


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

We just got back from fishing the rock groins on the Galveston seawall. Seemed like a lot of schoolie trout feeding on top, but they wouldn't take a small plug or silver spoon. Nothing doing with the long rod on bottome--that's some pretty ugly water. Glad it's turning on in spots and thanks to notthatdeep for the lure tip.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Hendu, you got it....19mr. Got mine at Academy. It turns em on. Its a little hard to work because its so light, but I went to the bar and casted back to the first gut with wind sorta at my back so only got couple thousand backlashes.


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Try a Catch 2000, does about the same thing, just a little bigger. If you want it to sink a little more than a foot, go w/the 51, an old classic.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I tried tops, 51s, 2000s...nothing. The mirrominnow was like ice cream for them. Probably the flash.

ntd


----------



## J3kings (May 30, 2006)

Great detailed report and information SSP as always! Always in that area and hope to slay the trout with you in the future!!! Keep'em coming and tightlines. Thanks again JT


----------

